# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  गर्मियों मैं पीजिए स्वास्थ्य वर्धक सीतल पेय घर मैं खुद से बना के

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों वेसे तो ये डिपार्टमेंट महिलावो का है, पर मेरे पास गर्मी मैं घर मैं बना के पिने वाले सीतल पेय की कुछ जानकारी है, जिससे आप गर्मी मैं गर्मी की बिमारियों तथा कोल्ड ड्रिंक से दूर रहके अपने हेलथ की रक्षा कर सकेगे. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ) 

मित्रों इस सीतल पेय के बारे मैं तो सभी जानते है , पर क्या आपको पता है आयुर्वेद मैं इसे धरती पे अमृत माना है , और इसको बनाने की सेवन करने की सम्पूर्ण विधि का विस्तार से वर्णन किया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

आयुर्वेद ने तक्र की बहुत ही ज्यादा तारीफ की है .
योग रत्नाकर ग्रन्थ मैं लिखा है-
"केलासे यदि तक्रमसित गिरीश किम निल्क्न्ठो भ्वेद्म , बेकुंठे यदि कृष्ण म्नुभ्वेदधापी किम केशव .इन्द्रो दुभ्र्ग्ताम क्षयम दिव्ज पतिल्म्बोद्र्त्व  म गन:.    ; कुिषठतवम च कुबेरको दहनताम अग्निस्च  किम विन्दति  

(मित्रों श्लोक सिर्फ सबूत के तोर पे दे रहा हूँ ,पुरे सुध नही लिख पा रहा हूँ )[/SIZE]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

अथार्त केलाश पे यदि तक्र उपलब्ध रहता तो क्या शिव जी का कंठ नीला ही रहता? बैकुंठ मैं यदि तक्र रहता तो क्या बिष्णु जी का सरीर स्याम रंग रहता?
देवलोक मैं यदि तक्र रहता तो क्या इंद्र दूभॅग यानी की सोंदर्य हिन् होते. यदि तक्र उपलब्ध रहता तो चन्द्रमा को क्षय नही होता,गणेश जी का पेट इतना निकला नही रहता, कुबेर को कुषट रोग और अग्नि देव के अंदर दाह नही होता.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

इस आलंकारिक शेली मैं तक्र के गुणगान करने का आयुर्वेद का उद्देश्य यह है की मनुष्य इसके गुणों से प्रभावित हो के इसका सेवन करने लगे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

आयुर्वेद हमे ये बता रहा है की तक्र का सेवन से विषाक्त प्रभाव, विवर्णता (रंग खराब होना) , कुरूपता (निस्तेज होना), क्षय, उदर रोग ,कुस्ट और दाह आदि रोग नष्ट हो जाते है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)


आयुर्वेद तक्र की तारीफ़ यही खत्म नही करता, तक्र की तारीफ़ आयुर्वेद के प्रसिद्ध ग्रन्थ  भाव प्रकाश मैं भी की गयी है.
"तक्र वर्ग " नामक अध्याय मैं एक श्लोक है
" न त्क्र्सेवी .....................तक्र माहू."
इसका हिंदी अनुवाद यह है की तक्र का नियमित सेवन करने वाला मनुष्य कभी रोगी नही होता है, और तक्र के सेवन से नष्ट हुवा रोग फिर उत्प्प्न नही होता है, जेसे देवतावो के सुख के लिए अमृत होता है, ऐसे ही पिर्थ्वी के मनुष्यों के लिए तक्र सुखदायक होता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तक्र या मठा (छाछ)

ऐसे गुणकारी तक्र के विषय मैं , आयुर्वेद मैं जिस विस्तार से विवरण दिया गया है वेसा सायद ही किसी चिकत्सा पद्धति मैं दिया गया हो.
आयुर्वेद ने मठा या तक्र को पांच भागो मैं बाटा  है- 
१) घोल 
२)मथित

 ३)तक्र 
४)उद्सिव्त 
५)छाछ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कल हम इनके ५ तरीके को बनाने की विधि और इनके प्रत्येक के अपने गुणों के बारे मैं जानेगे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी हां ! बडे वाला रिस्पान्स इसीलिए दिया है क्योंकी खिलाया—पिलाया कुछ नही और सिधे रिस्पॉन्स ? !!!!
> खिलाना—पिलाना भलेही स्क्रीनी ही सही पहले खिलाओ—पिलाओ फिर रिस्पॉन्स !!:422:


सिर्फ आपके सिवा किसी भी सदस्य ने यहाँ डिमांड न की.
मेरा आशय इस रिसपोंस ( डिमांड ) से है.

----------


## donsplender

> सिर्फ आपके सिवा किसी भी सदस्य ने यहाँ डिमांड न की.
> मेरा आशय इस रिसपोंस ( डिमांड ) से है.


हां सो तो है !
...पर अब यहां पहले वाली बात नहीं रही ! अब ज्यादा प्रतिशत नवागतों का है !

----------


## donsplender

एडवान्स इन्सटेन्ट ठण्डाई — 3




मित्रो एडवान्स इन्सटेन्ट ठण्डाई—2 में शक्कर की बतासे की चासनी बनाने बिगड़गई हो या बना ना पा रहे हो तो चासनी को शहद जितना गाढा बना के भी बोतलों में भर कर रख सकते हो ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हां सो तो है !
> ...पर अब यहां पहले वाली बात नहीं रही ! अब ज्यादा प्रतिशत नवागतों का है !


तो भाई डॉन......
किस के लिए पोस्ट करें यहाँ?
किस के लिए इतना सब लिखें?
जब कोई सुनने वाला नही तो गीत किस लिए गाये जाएँ?
एक आप और एक मैं, 
हम दोनों ही इस सूत्र में आ रहे हैं . 

मेरा यहाँ पर आकर रेसिपी लिखने से यह मन्तव्य है,
कोई तो सदस्य हमारे अनुभव का फायदा उठाये.

----------


## donsplender

> तो भाई डॉन......
> किस के लिए पोस्ट करें यहाँ?
> किस के लिए इतना सब लिखें?
> जब कोई सुनने वाला नही तो गीत किस लिए गाये जाएँ?
> एक आप और एक मैं, 
> हम दोनों ही इस सूत्र में आ रहे हैं . 
> 
> मेरा यहाँ पर आकर रेसिपी लिखने से यह मन्तव्य है,
> कोई तो सदस्य हमारे अनुभव का फायदा उठाये.



बात तो आपकी सही है और ये बात मेने भी सोची थी पर नेट पर कभी कोई खास जरूरत की चिज ढूंढी जाती है और वो अपनी आवश्यकता के अनुरूप मिल जाती है तो दिल को काफी सकुन पहुंचाने वाली साबित होती है ...और एसी सामग्री प्राप्त होने पर मैं दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हू उस अनजान बन्दे का ! 


अभी दिमाग में रेसीपी थी तो यहां चिपका दी हो सकता है किसी बन्दे को जरूरत पड़े !!


बिना रिस्पांस की मेहनत तो मैं भी नहीं करूंगा !!


ऐसा ही मेरे साथ कुछ दिन पहले हुआ ! मुझे मिसेज के लिए ब्लाउज की किसी विशेष फ्रन्ट डिजाईन की जरूरत थी जो शायद 70—80 के दशक में बनी किसी फील्म तारीका का देखा हुआ था जिससे मिलता—जुलता मेने नेट पर बहुत ढूढा पर नहीं मिला !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बात तो आपकी सही है और ये बात मेने भी सोची थी पर नेट पर कभी कोई खास जरूरत की चिज ढूंढी जाती है और वो अपनी आवश्यकता के अनुरूप मिल जाती है तो दिल को काफी सकुन पहुंचाने वाली साबित होती है ...और एसी सामग्री प्राप्त होने पर मैं दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हू उस अनजान बन्दे का ! 
> 
> 
> 
> ऐसा ही मेरे साथ कुछ दिन पहले हुआ ! मुझे मिसेज के लिए ब्लाउज की किसी विशेष फ्रन्ट डिजाईन की जरूरत थी जो शायद 70—80 के दशक में बनी किसी फील्म तारीका का देखा हुआ था जिससे मिलता—जुलता मेने नेट पर बहुत ढूढा पर नहीं मिला !!


बात तो पूरी करो  दोस्त............

----------


## donsplender

> बात तो पूरी करो  दोस्त............


अरे कुछ नहीं भाई !मिसेज को अलग—अलग डिजाईन वाले ब्लाउज सीलने का शौक है कुछ स्वयं की क्रियेटिविटी से और कुछ नेट जुगाड हो जाता है और नया डिजाईन तैयार हो जाता है !! बस इसीलिए मशक्कत कर रहा था !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अरे कुछ नहीं भाई !मिसेज को अलग—अलग डिजाईन वाले ब्लाउज सीलने का शौक है कुछ स्वयं की क्रियेटिविटी से और कुछ नेट जुगाड हो जाता है और नया डिजाईन तैयार हो जाता है !! बस इसीलिए मशक्कत कर रहा था !!


इसके लिए सुलतान जी का सूत्र है वह देखें.......

यह रहा उसका लिंक........
http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21843

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह रहा उसका  लिंक........
http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21843

----------


## donsplender

> यह रहा उसका  लिंक........
> http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21843



देखा पर उसमें लगभग चित्र बेक साईड के ही है !


इसीलिए मेने वहां फ्रन्ट साईड फोटो वाले सुत्र की रिक्वायरमेन्ट भी पोस्ट कर दी है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> देखा पर उसमें लगभग चित्र बेक साईड के ही है !
> 
> 
> इसीलिए मेने वहां फ्रन्ट साईड फोटो वाले सुत्र की रिक्वायरमेन्ट भी पोस्ट कर दी है !


http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=22048&page=31
इस पेज पर दो तीन फ्रंट डिजाइन हैं दोस्त.

----------


## donsplender

> http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=22048&page=31
> इस पेज पर दो तीन फ्रंट डिजाइन हैं दोस्त.



धन्यवाद मित्र ! शायद मेरे काम का कुछ निकल आये !!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

यदि किसी सज्जन के पास घर मे जलजीरा बनाने कि विधि हो तो अवश्य बताइयेगा >>>>>>>>

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यदि किसी सज्जन के पास घर मे जलजीरा बनाने कि विधि हो तो अवश्य बताइयेगा >>>>>>>>


yadi aapkaa kabhi haridvaar chakkar lge to
aap bnaa bnaayaa vahan se hi le len.

kuchh cheeze vhaan ke ilaake ki khaas hoti hain,
 aur svaadme bhi bejod hoti hain.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> yadi aapkaa kabhi haridvaar chakkar lge to
> aap bnaa bnaayaa vahan se hi le len.
> 
> kuchh cheeze vhaan ke ilaake ki khaas hoti hain,
>  aur svaadme bhi bejod hoti hain.


जी सही कहा जनाब आज मैंने बाजार से MDH का जलजीरा पैकेट लिया लेकिन उसमे कोई खाश मजा नही आया >>>>>>

----------


## donsplender

> यदि किसी सज्जन के पास घर मे जलजीरा बनाने कि विधि हो तो अवश्य बताइयेगा >>>>>>>>



जलजीरा बनाने की विधि-
आवश्यक सामग्री - 


हरा धनियां - 100 ग्राम
पोदीना - 100 ग्राम
इमली या अमचूर पाउडर - 4 छोटे चम्मच(या 2नीबू का रस)
हरी मिर्च -3-4
अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा
भुना जीरा - 2 छोटे चम्मच
लाल मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच ( अगर आप तीखा पसन्द करते हैं )
नमक - स्वादानुसार


विधि - How to make


धनिये और पोदीने की पत्तियां तोड़ कर, साफ पानी से धो लीजिये.
सारे मसाले और धनियां, पोदीना को मिक्सी से बारीक पीस लीजिये. पिसे हुये मसाले को 2 लीटर पानी में घोल लीजिये. लीजिये आपके हाथों से बनाया हुआ जल जीरा तैयार है.
निकालें ग्लास में बर्फ क्युब डालें और पुदिने के पत्तों और निम्बु स्लाईस से सजा कर परोसे या स्वयं लुफ्त लें !

मित्र इस जलजीरा पानी को पानीपुरी/गोल गप्पो के साथ भी उपयोग ले सकते हो !!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी सही कहा जनाब आज मैंने बाजार से MDH का जलजीरा पैकेट लिया लेकिन उसमे कोई खाश मजा नही आया >>>>>>


नाम बड़ा और दर्शन छोटे.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जी कमल भाई क्या आइसक्रीम घर में बनानें की कोइ विधि है">>"

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> जलजीरा बनाने की विधि-
> आवश्यक सामग्री - 
> 
> 
> हरा धनियां - 100 ग्राम
> पोदीना - 100 ग्राम
> इमली या अमचूर पाउडर - 4 छोटे चम्मच(या 2नीबू का रस)
> हरी मिर्च -3-4
> अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा
> ...


धन्यबाद डौन भाई>>
आप सचमूच महान आदमी  हो जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## donsplender

> धन्यबाद डौन भाई>>
> आप सचमूच महान आदमी  हो जनाब >>>>>>


कवि भाई ये दूसरे नम्बर वाला तमगा दूनिया में सर्वहिताय के भाव से कुछ कर गुजरने वाले के लिए ठीक रहता है आम व्यक्ति के लिए तो उपरवाला तमगा भी बड़ा पुरस्कार है !

----------

